# Bố mẹ nên làm gì con phải ở nhà học online và sử dụng máy tính nhiều



## thanh le (10/12/21)

10/12  /2021
 *Làm thế nào để con học online tại nhà  hiệu quả?*
- Dịch Covid, các con phải học online trên máy tính, bố mẹ thường khó kiểm soát được các bé truy cập máy tính làm gì và lên mạng xem những nội dung gì ?
- Thay vì học tập, rất nhiều con thường xuyên dùng máy tính chơi Game, lướt FB, xem YouTube ... thâu đêm suốt sáng
- Tệ hơn, trẻ truy cập các trang web đen dù vô tình hay hữu ý
- Vậy làm thế nào để biết được con làm gì khi học và có biện pháp nào để con không vào được những trang web đó?
 Thấu hiểu những nỗi lo trên của các bậc phụ huynh, *VTEC Software* đã phát triển Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính *#VAPU*, là người bạn đồng hành của các bậc phụ huynh trong việc quản lý và giám sát con cái.
 *VAPU* có các tính năng ưu việt:
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con
 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính gửi về hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng
 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, game online
 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
 Và nhiều tính năng khác
 Với hơn 10 năm phát triển, *VAPU* đã tích lũy kho dữ liệu 30.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, trở thành công cụ hữu hiệu được hàng chục ngàn phụ huynh tin dùng. Với *VAPU*, phụ huynh yên tâm cho con sử dụng máy tính, lướt web lành mạnh, dễ dàng theo dõi và quản lý việc dụng máy tính của con.
 Giá sử dụng full tính năng chỉ 500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. Hãy inbox ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !
---------
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính *VAPU*
☎Liên hệ :
*Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978*
Email: vapu.sales@gmail.com
Website: Phần mềm chặn Web đen, Game online VAPU


----------

